# Ontario bass



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

.del.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yessir, that's a mighty fine fish. Bet it put up a good fight too.


----------



## karenstephens22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, first off, you can't fish for Bass in Ontario in the spring. The season doesn't open until the last Saturday in June. The Thousand Islands area is famous for Muskies, and there are plenty of Smallmouth and Largemouth Bass. If you plan to bring your own boat there are plenty of boat ramps in the area, and from Kingston or Gananoque you can have access to dozens of back-country lakes and the Rideau Canal system.
Spencer's Cottages is a good spot, but they have the same client's that come back year after year, and I think they're always sold out on opening weekend.


----------

